# Photon Vibe



## Barry (Feb 10, 2020)

Does this get into Univibe territory


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 10, 2020)

Judging only by YouTube videos I’d say yes.


----------



## Barry (Feb 10, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Judging only by YouTube videos I’d say yes.


Thanks


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2020)

Barry said:


> Thanks



It can and does, but I prefer the Phase II. It is more lush sounding to me. It is on my pedalboard matter of fact.


----------



## Barry (Feb 10, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> It can and does, but I prefer the Phase II. It is more lush sounding to me. It is on my pedalboard matter of fact.


Thanks


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 10, 2020)

Barry said:


> Thanks



Why not just build them both? Lol


----------



## Barry (Feb 10, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Why not just build them both? Lol


That's what I'm thinking! Might take me 100 times longer than you to get them done though!


----------

